# Infotainmentsystem & 2-din radio (2013 Cruze)



## JasperBr (Aug 4, 2018)

Hello everyone,

I'm stuck with questions about the infotainment system & radio. I would like to have bluetooth in my car, for audio. If I would place a 2-din radio in the car it would replace all the buttons used for the infotainment-system, making the system useless. Aswell as having two screens in the console, which I rather not have. For some reason the infotainment-system in my 2013 cruze looks a bit outdated if I compare it to pictures and videos on the internet. If I could upgrade it, I would. I didn't pay too much attention to this when I bought the car. As I am from Europe there are no real chevrolet dealers anymore and it's hard to get some valid info about all this. 

Do you have any tips? Can I replace/upgrade the whole infotainment-system? What do I have to buy? 

I've been stuck with this dilemma for months now, please help me out.


----------

